# Is it missing something?



## Maria Robles

Hi guys, 

I'm new to this forum but have started painting recently and need some advice. I have always been creative and have decided I'd like to eventually sell my work on Etsy. I've been doing an abstract piece lately but feel a bit empty, like its missing something. The piece is called 'love flows'. I'd like your opinions on what it needs and what it's missing really..

Thanks in advance!

Maria


----------



## TerryCurley

Welcome to the forum. I love the color and texture of your painting. I think I would full up the canvas more if it were mine. Everyone has different tastes and some think less is better but my paintings tend to be more cluttered.


----------



## Maria Robles

Thank you for your response Terry  I appreciate it. Oh, yes I haven't finished yet I do intend to fill the whole canvas but I'm just wondering if it will look bland if the whole canvas is painted that way? 

Thanks again!


----------



## just

Fill the empty space with a poem.


----------



## dickhutchings

Maria Robles said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new to this forum but have started painting recently and need some advice. I have always been creative and have decided I'd like to eventually sell my work on Etsy. I've been doing an abstract piece lately but feel a bit empty, like its missing something. The piece is called 'love flows'. I'd like your opinions on what it needs and what it's missing really..
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Maria


You mean like this?


----------



## leighann

I know zilch about painting, but my thought is it needs more light colors throughout it. Just seems like it would flow more. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Maria Robles

Hi Dick, 

Yes something like that all over the canvas, which is why I'm wondering if it would be missing something..


----------



## Maria Robles

Thank you for that  I will do that  I agree with you!


----------



## Jason

I havent been painting long but something I learned to do with my photography was look at an image in black and white and see if you have enough value range. I would add some darker and lighter colors. you could test it on a piece of paper before committing to doing it on your canvas.


----------



## dickhutchings

By now I would think you've done some more on this, care to share it?


----------

